# Meta SX 2013 - Dämpferfrage



## idkfa (11. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein 2013er Meta sx. Jetzt ist der Dämpfer leider kaputt. 
Meine Frage ist, ob ich auch einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter einbauen kann? 
Fox float x oder Rock shox Monarch. 

Danke und viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## ykcor (12. September 2016)

Nein. Ausschließlich mit der 2015er Piggybag-Schwinge. Der einzige Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter der in die 'alten' Hinterbauten passt, ist ein Vanilla RC Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

